# Gästepass



## KidDarkness (2. Juni 2012)

Halli Hallo 
auch ich bin hier um meiner scheinbar nie Endenden Suche nach einen Gästepass hoffentlich ein Ende zu bereiten.
Ich bin mir bei dem Kauf von Diablo 3 unsicher und würde es gerne erst einmal anspielen um mich dann entgültig zu entscheiden.
Ich bin eigentlich mehr ein Konsolenspieler nur ich würde gerne für dieses Spiel das Gamepad zur Seite legen
und wieder die gute alte Maus und Tastatur in die Hand nehmen.
Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen  
Schonmal im danke im Voraus für Leute die mir helfen wollen und wenn nicht dann bedanke ich mich trotzdem für die Mühen.


----------



## Teysha (3. Juni 2012)

Auch dir hab ich eine PM geschickt.


----------

